# Merker Remanent oder nicht?



## Krma1985 (22 März 2009)

Hallo!!!

wollte mal fragen was der unterschied zwischen Remanenten Merkern und nicht Remanenten Merkern ist


----------



## ksb (22 März 2009)

Remanente Merker behalten ihren Zustand auch nach dem Ausfall der Versorgungsspannung (bzw. Neustart oder Wiederanlauf).

Gruss KSB


----------



## Krma1985 (22 März 2009)

und die nicht remanenten verlieren so gesagt ihr gedächtnis.ahja ok alles klar.
Danke


----------



## eYe (22 März 2009)

Die nicht remanenten Merker sind nach Neustart alle auf 0 initialisiert


----------

